# Rv Storage And Rodents



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

So we normally store our trailer at rv storage facilities. We just got our OB and it's a bit bigger than our old TT so now we have to find a new place that is reasonably priced. There is a place that is basically a farm that we can store it on. We have never stored our TT's in areas like this but for those who do, do you have problems with mice, etc?


----------



## Ian & Malissa (Aug 9, 2008)

I store ours on and friends horse lease and we did a mouse in ours I have no idea how but he got in I plan on spending a day with a caulking gun under the ob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Farm = Mice

Not sure how to get around that. Is there another place close by...perhaps with asphalt??


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Mice . . . will find a way. They will jump up to your refrigerator grate, your furnace vent, anywhere they see a little opening. So, while you're underneath trying to plug every little hole, make sure you look at the sides and roof of the tt for any way they can get in. And you have to make sure the barrier you set up will stop them. You can't just plug a hole with a rag, as they will use it to stuff their nests. I've seen evidence that they even moved steel wool out of the way to get in a hole.

Having said that, the spreading of dryer sheets throughout the tt has been proffered as a way to keep mice out. I've done that since I've had my Outback (3 years) and have not had mice. HOWEVER, I have also done that in our cottage in PA and I DO have mice. Maybe the New Jersey mice are so used to the crummy smell here that they are annoyed at the pretty smelling dryer sheets. I think the PA mice just see the odor as another sweet flower or something. I always leave them a little peanut butter snack before I leave and when I get back, I see that they have taken the . . . er . . bait.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I keep mine out at a farm. Never had an issue with mice. Just have to spend the weekend making sure you plug any holes down below, then like Moose said, make sure you block any of the side openings when you store it. Going on 3 years and have never had a rodent yet, but lots of spiders, darn things get everywhere.

Kos


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Here's the link to the Pontiac RV web site. This is where we bought or Outback.

At the bottom of the home page, click on the "Service Tips" link, then choose "Tip #5 - Rodent Repelling." The video will give you some tips that have worked for us for a number of years.

But I will say that if you park your RV in a barn, on grass, or at a farm, the chances of mice goes up quite a bit. Parking on gravel (like us) or pavement helps. Parking away from places that naturally attract mice (tall weeds, fields, food sources) also will lower the chances of mice invading.

And although they don't mention it in the video, always remove all food-stuffs from your trailer during storage. If you provide food, mice may take up residence. If you provide shelter near a food source, mice may take up residence.

(There's also some other videos with good tips on this site.)

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your inputs. This "farm" is mostly dirt. Was thinking that if there is no grass or bushes near the parking area, possibly the chances of mice goes down? RV storage in San Diego is at a premium and most places have very tight spots. This option would really make it easier to park but if we get infested with mice, the DW will probably have a heartattack.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Silvrsled said:


> Thanks everyone for your inputs. This "farm" is mostly dirt. Was thinking that if there is no grass or bushes near the parking area, possibly the chances of mice goes down? RV storage in San Diego is at a premium and most places have very tight spots. This option would really make it easier to park but if we get infested with mice, the DW will probably have a heartattack.


Just toss some food under a trailer say 10 spaces up from yours....see where the mice go then.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just toss some food under a trailer say 10 spaces up from yours....see where the mice go then.


ROFL! Was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KosinTrouble said:


> Just toss some food under a trailer say 10 spaces up from yours....see where the mice go then.


ROFL! Was thinking the exact same thing!
[/quote]

Hehehehehe...


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just toss some food under a trailer say 10 spaces up from yours....see where the mice go then.


Brilliant!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

KosinTrouble said:


> I keep mine out at a farm. Never had an issue with mice. Just have to spend the weekend making sure you plug any holes down below, then like Moose said, make sure you block any of the side openings when you store it. Going on 3 years and have never had a rodent yet, but lots of spiders, darn things get everywhere.
> 
> Kos


Man, I hate spiders !


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

I have parked mine on a gravel driveway and put Bounce dryer sheets all over in and out of the camper never had a mouse problem yet.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Not that his will help your situation but for those of you that keep them at home.....one word.......cats.---Mike


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks everyone for your inputs. This "farm" is mostly dirt. Was thinking that if there is no grass or bushes near the parking area, possibly the chances of mice goes down? RV storage in San Diego is at a premium and most places have very tight spots. This option would really make it easier to park but if we get infested with mice, the DW will probably have a heartattack.


Just toss some food under a trailer say 10 spaces up from yours....see where the mice go then.















[/quote]

I wouldn't want to store my tt around Oregon Camper. I will have to watch out for others!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Steve McNeil said:


> Thanks everyone for your inputs. This "farm" is mostly dirt. Was thinking that if there is no grass or bushes near the parking area, possibly the chances of mice goes down? RV storage in San Diego is at a premium and most places have very tight spots. This option would really make it easier to park but if we get infested with mice, the DW will probably have a heartattack.


Just toss some food under a trailer say 10 spaces up from yours....see where the mice go then.















[/quote]

I wouldn't want to store my tt around Oregon Camper. I will have to watch out for others!

[/quote]

You should see what I do when you're camping around me....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's what I do....now. (after a previous experience with mice in the RV)

1. Crawled all over that trailer, and sealed EVERY gap I could find with expanding foam. (especially underneath)

2. Used steel wool or covers made to plug other holes, such as electric cord access, gaps around slide seals, furnace exhaust, etc)

3. Put several glue traps, and neck snappers inside the cabinets.

4. Put Decon boxes under the trailer on frame rails.

5. Scattered mothballs all over under the trailer on the ground.

6. Removed EVERY ounce of food that would attract them inside.

People will tell you they use dryer sheets because they repel mice. I can tell you firsthand...they don't work. I had mice living inside a drawer in my OUTBACK. They built their nest right next to the Bounce dryer sheets in the drawer. *MICE MYTH BUSTED!*
I had those sheets all over the trailer. The mice didn't chew them up and use them in the nest, but it sure didn't repel them either. People claim they use them and have never had mice...probably would not have had them anyway. Hey, maybe these hardy mice up here just like the fresh clean smell of the dryer sheets...I don't know. This is my experience, and my opinion. Your mileage may vary.

All I can say for sure is....DO WHATEVER YOU CAN to keep those suckers out of your trailer! WHAT A MESS they made! The smell! The damage! ARRRRRGH!


----------

